# Solved: wifi works but lan connection doesn't.



## itsjusev (Jan 24, 2012)

hey guys,
someone help here.
i am running XP Pro SP2 Ver. 2002 on my laptop
i use the wifi connection very well. But when i plug the rj45 cable in from the modem,
the LAN icon says Little or no connection.
What are your suggestions?


----------



## xalerik (Jan 19, 2012)

itsjusev said:


> Little or no connection.


hi,

O'rly? Little?


----------



## BDP1397 (Jan 24, 2012)

A couple routine suggestions
1) upgrade to SP3
2) Try a different cable known to work
3) Try different port on Router/Modem


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Did you turn the computer's wireless off before connecting the cable?

Post the IPCONFIG /ALL
From a JohnWill post.
Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type CMD in the Search box after Start)

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## itsjusev (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks BDP,
only 1 port on the modem,
the cable works with other machines
the only concern is, i hear SP3 makes ur computer vry slow.
Thaughts!!!


----------



## itsjusev (Jan 24, 2012)

this is as u asked. thanks.
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ev>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : nx7010
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-58-AC-5F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.18
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 25, 2012 6:04:40
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 26, 2012 6:04:40 A
M

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139C+ Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B0-0B-54-AD

C:\Documents and Settings\Ev>


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Run ipconfig /all when the cable is connected and the wireless turned off. Save as a .txt file in notepad, then post here.


----------



## itsjusev (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks dlsayremn,
here is the info.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ev>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : nx7010
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-58-AC-5F

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139C+ Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B0-0B-54-AD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 196.254.226.170
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 196.254.226.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 196.254.226.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Ev>


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

If that is connected to the router, I am not sure where that 196.254.226.xxx subnet is coming from. but it doesn't look like you are set up for auto-connect on the NIC. DHCP is off.

Not sure if you need to have the ethernet unplugged for this, but it win't hurt.
.
Go into Control Panel, Network Connections, right click on Local Area Connection (not Wireless).
Select Properties at the botom of the popup menu.
In the "This connection uses the following items" box click on "Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) to highlight.
Click the Properties button under the box.
On the General tab, make sure Obtain IP address and Obtain DNS server address automatically are checked.

Click OK, click OK.

Plug the cable back in to the computer.

May also need to run,
ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew.


----------



## itsjusev (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks for ur suggest... no luck though.
ipconfig /renew was unable to renew interface Lacal Area Connection : unable to contact your DHCP server. request timed out.
any other suggections.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Might try uninstalling, reinstalling the ethernet adapter.

Device Manager, expand Network Adapters.
Right click on the adapter name and select unistall from the menu.
Reboot the computer and let it discover and reinstall the adapter.


----------



## itsjusev (Jan 24, 2012)

hey, dont kno what seems to b the prob. still no change.
what else u got up ur sleeve?


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Not sure, my self. Wiil bump to top and see if anyone else has ideas.


----------



## xalerik (Jan 19, 2012)

*Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

*You have manual configuration for Local area connection, this is root cause of your problem. Change configuration to automatic and it will work. Just select Obtain IP address automaticaly and DNS servers automaticaly in TCP/IP properties of your local area connection

Maybe this IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 196.254.226.170 is part of your OLD configuration, then you have no router at home, and internet was connected directly to pc.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Once you set your pc to acquire the IP address automatically ( see post #9 for how ) run another ipconfig /all and post the result again


----------



## itsjusev (Jan 24, 2012)

ok guys, thanks for chippin in.
here's the results.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ev>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : nx7010
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-58-AC-5F

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection :

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139C+ Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B0-0B-54-AD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.197.127.251
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 68.197.124.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.240.186.101
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 167.206.254.2
167.206.254.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 30, 2012 8:02:37 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 30, 2012 9:02:37 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Ev>

i notice some positive change in the amount of packets sent and received. (increased).
also both monitors are lighting up.
the only thing is the web pages are not loading.
only one telling me to register my modem.
so all in all i think this is good news for me.
Thanks a million guys.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 68.197.124.1

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## itsjusev (Jan 24, 2012)

All indications are that I have a very good wireless connection on my laptop. DHCP enabled. I'm using mozilla firefox on win xp pro. SP2. I just cant seem to brows though. Can u tell me how to approach this problem?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Please post the resupt of the pings . .


----------



## itsjusev (Jan 24, 2012)

this is the result of the ping.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Ev>ping 68.197.124.1
Pinging 68.197.124.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 68.197.124.1: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=254
Reply from 68.197.124.1: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=254
Reply from 68.197.124.1: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=254
Reply from 68.197.124.1: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=254
Ping statistics for 68.197.124.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 10ms, Maximum = 20ms, Average = 14ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Ev>ping 74.125.45.100
Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=51
Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 34ms, Maximum = 40ms, Average = 37ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Ev>ping yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [98.139.183.24] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=52
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=52
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=52
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 98.139.183.24:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 32ms, Maximum = 72ms, Average = 51ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Ev>


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

You are connected to the internet . . pings look great . . I would upgrade to SP3 and see is the problem persists


----------



## itsjusev (Jan 24, 2012)

hey Old Rich, Problem solved!!! i deleted that user and created a new user account. Works!!! cant explain why. jus lettin u kno. thanks. 

p.s. how do i put back the shut dowd option in tskmgr?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

See if the upgrade to SP3 does not take care of you system issues


----------

